# No ignition fire #1 coil



## Mr.Rob (Mar 25, 2014)

2009 Teryx 750I ,Was riding the other day and lost ignition fire to #1 cylinder , Pulled a FI code 51 up.I have swapped the rear coil to the front just to see if it was a bad coil and still no fire I have checked my wiring and cannot find anything wrong with it.. Also I have Power and ground to my ECU ...Any Ideas before I go and buy another ECU ..Thanks for the help


----------



## Mr.Rob (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone ever have this problem ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## Mr.Rob (Mar 25, 2014)

09 Kawasaki Teryx 750I


----------

